# WHAT DOES A 4-STAR MEAN? WHAT DO ANY OF THEM MEAN?



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

I have received 1, 2, 3, & 4-star ratings. Why, I don't know. I treat everyone with respect. I drive safely. I talk when they want, don't when they don't. Etc, etc, etc. So, what does a 4-star mean? A 3-star, 2-star, a 1-star? Anyone know?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have received 1, 2, 3, & 4-star ratings. Why, I don't know. I treat everyone with respect. I drive safely. I talk when they want, don't when they don't. Etc, etc, etc. So, what does a 4-star mean? A 3-star, 2-star, a 1-star? Anyone know?


It means nothing. Ratings are irrelevant.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> It means nothing. Ratings are irrelevant.


I hope the OP has five stars already and he only recently got one two threes and fours, because if all he's getting this one two three and fours will become relevant very quickly


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> So, what does a 4-star mean? A 3-star, 2-star, a 1-star? Anyone know?


It means you’re not shuffling enough.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have received 1, 2, 3, & 4-star ratings. Why, I don't know. I treat everyone with respect. I drive safely. I talk when they want, don't when they don't. Etc, etc, etc. So, what does a 4-star mean? A 3-star, 2-star, a 1-star? Anyone know?


Any rating below 5 is considered bad by the gig companies because every one of them require a rating average HIGHER than 4.0 in order to keep your job.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have received 1, 2, 3, & 4-star ratings. Why, I don't know. I treat everyone with respect. I drive safely. I talk when they want, don't when they don't. Etc, etc, etc. So, what does a 4-star mean? A 3-star, 2-star, a 1-star? Anyone know?


LYFT and UBER indicate that approximately 45% of pax rate their drivers
5 = default setting. Some pax will also purposefully choose this to say the driver did great
4 = not great, but the pax is still ok to get this driver again
3 = bad experience and the pax does not want to get matched with the driver again
2 = extremely rare rating. Getting this means that the pax absolutely despised the driver
1 = pax was having a bad day and/or the driver totally sucked

Most pax will rate below a 5 for the following reasons:

1) the driver is over 60 years of age
2) the driver does not prefer someone to sit in front passenger seat


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> Most pax will rate below a 5 for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) the driver is over 60 years of age
> 2) the driver does not prefer someone to sit in front passenger seat


I am harmless.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I hope the OP has five stars already and he only recently got one two threes and fours, because if all he's getting this one two three and fours will become relevant very quickly


If anyone gets deactivated for having a low rating then it is deserved. Unheard of to be honest.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have received 1, 2, 3, & 4-star ratings. Why, I don't know. I treat everyone with respect. I drive safely. I talk when they want, don't when they don't. Etc, etc, etc. So, what does a 4-star mean? A 3-star, 2-star, a 1-star? Anyone know?


Make sure your car is cleaned and vacuum at all times in fact buy a portable vacuum,

make sure your windows are clean at all times,

Make sure you and your clothes are clean at all times and no loud smelling piss ass cologne, I wear powder deodorant roll on and spray I do not wear cologne,

And dress like you're actually doing a job where you greet people, cuz guess what that's actually what you are you're doing a job where you greet people, no t-shirts, no tank tops, no shorts, ware nice shirt pants and clean shoesl

Pick music to play in your car that most people will enjoy, I play classic rock or I play modern day violin and piano, no talk radio no religious radio no political radio,

Have a friendly greeting for your passenger, don't say it like you're just going through the motions, and when ready to start the trip ask them if they're ready, that may seem stupid, but it's not cuz several times I started a trip and I told to wait till someone else is coming to the car,

Ask your passengers if they prefer windows up or down, ask your passenger if prefer warmer or cooler don't get assumed one size fits all,

Don't drive your car more than 5 Mi over the speed limit and that includes the freeway, I always say to passengers I don't drive 5 MI over the speed limit unless you say it's okay,

On the freeway I try to stay more than one and a half to 2 seconds from the car in front of me, I actually have a device on my windshield that trains me to do that,

Drive is if you actually are a defensive driver, that you are aware of the cars around you, don't get sit and drive with your head straight looking out the front of the windshield yes I've had Uber drivers pick me up and do that they're not looking at anything except for what's in front of them, when you pass intersections turn your head from side to side to look for oncoming traffic doesn't make any difference that you have a green light in neighborhoods look left to right and make sure someone's not speeding down the opposite Street coming towards you, don't drive in people's blind spots, don't let people drive in your blind spot, if you're on the freeway start merging at least two miles before the exit don't wait till the last minute, they try not to have to speed up to get over,

The best advice I can give you is to drive your car like you actually know how to drive your car do not appear as though you are nervous and indecisive I guess I've said enough I'm out.



Amazon.com


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

One more piece of advice I decided to do this separately from what I wrote above, try to adjust your mirror your rearview mirror so that your passengers cannot look you in the eye, I myself got a little tired of some women trying to see if I'm eyeballing them are early in the morning take someone to the airport and they're trying to see if I'm tired, what did I do about that I replaced by mirror with a rear view camera mirror no more trying to eyeball me while I'm driving yeah that's a little bit expensive device they cost you a couple hundred dollars but it's worth it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Make sure your car is cleaned and vacuum at all times in fact buy a portable vacuum,
> 
> make sure your windows are clean at all times,
> 
> ...


A lot of good advice but at least in my market, with the trips I drive, I have found the following to be true for me to maintain a 4.98 rating:

- Car does not need to be new. People don't care how nice the car is. They will comment if the car is new and/or nice, but your ratings and tips will not be any higher.

- Car does not need to be immaculate. OK, so try to keep cookie/chip crumbs off the back seat but the floor mats can have a little dirt/grass and the windows can even have fingerprints (this happens quickly anyway).

- It doesn't matter what you wear. I am about to go out driving with a T-shirt, open zipper fleece (to conceal certain "tools"), and a camo baseball cap.

- people don't care whether you play music. I put soft classic rock on in the background at a very low volume level but a lot of pax use earbuds anyway.

- I often ask if the temperature is OK in the car about 5 minutes into the trip, but when I don't they don't seem to mind. When I do, they always tell me "it's perfect". I'm also trying to avoid the situation in which people randomly open windows.

Now these are things that are absolutely key:

*#1 - Flawless navigation.* Do not miss turns. Do not listen to voice commands. Drive like you know the city backwards and forwards. No need to take "shortcuts", but make sure you don't look like a fool. Obviously safety is a key here too...stay 5 MPH over or less. I have done 99% of my trips in manual transmission vehicles, which some assume are "jerky", but to my knowledge no one cares.

*#2 - Appropriate interaction.* Turning the rear view mirror so that there is no eye contact is a good idea. I have mine set upwards so I can see about 3/4 of the rear window and the tops of people's heads. Do not be a creep with lone females! Do not talk if it's obvious people don't want to talk...learn to pick up on subtle clues.

*#3 - Comfortable environment.* As mentioned above, people are forgiving if there is a little dirt on the floor or fingerprints on the windows...everyone stares at their phones anyways. If your AC doesn't work and it's summer, they will not be forgiving. If your heater doesn't work and it's winter, they will not be forgiving. Obviously don't stink like body odor!

*#4 - Decent maintenance.* This probably goes without saying but if your car has major mechanical issues, you need to get them fixed. Most people are forgiving of minor items like idiot lights and even dents/dings/blemishes, but more major items make them feel unsafe. If your fan belt squeals, get it replaced. If your brakes scrape, get them replaced. If your exhaust is noisy, it's probably a good idea to get it fixed. If your doors don't open, get them fixed.

In summary, focus on the fundamentals. Do not worry about toys or niceties. Just provide a clean, safe, efficient, and comfortable riding experience. That's it!


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Make sure your car is cleaned and vacuum at all times in fact buy a portable vacuum,
> 
> make sure your windows are clean at all times,
> 
> ...


I do and have always done all of these. I have been told by several pax that I am an excellent driver & that I am the nicest Uber driver they have ever had


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ignore the individual ratings. Be concerned only if they report you about something that causes you to be deactivated, or if your total rating is under 4.9


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I am harmless.


Maybe insert a "c" in front of that and you will understand the reason for the 4 and below ratings.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Approximately 12,000 Uber trips…


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> Maybe insert a "c" in front of that and you will understand the reason for the 4 and below ratings.


You don't know me from Adam. Why the cruelty?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ribak said:


> LYFT and UBER indicate that approximately 45% of pax rate their drivers
> 5 = default setting. Some pax will also purposefully choose this to say the driver did great
> 4 = not great, but the pax is still ok to get this driver again
> 3 = bad experience and the pax does not want to get matched with the driver again
> ...


Hmmm...

5 = Default setting
4 = May not have been a problem. The Danes or example think that there is no such thing as perfection.
3 = Something was not perfect but the rider was not totally pee'd off about it.
2 = Rare. Intelligent rider who was not happy with the trip but you at least got them safely from point A to point B.
1 = Pax was pissed off. May or may not have been your doing.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Placed in the seat back pocket on both sides...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> So, what does a 4-star mean?


What you have done here is showcase the difference between objective and subjective. Ratings for drivers are the latter, so it's not possible to extract "meaning" from them, given that this is different for everyone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Placed in the seat back pocket on both sides...
> 
> View attachment 678541


Well, that's one approach. 

It might be fun to try this one on the drunk shift and see the reaction. It would probably result in more tips. Or a suspension; could go either way:


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Make sure your car is cleaned and vacuum at all times in fact buy a portable vacuum,
> 
> make sure your windows are clean at all times,
> 
> ...


Excellent advice: looks like you've been in my car!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Make sure your car is cleaned and vacuum at all times in fact buy a portable vacuum,


Or just drive the drunk shift - most pax are too hammered to notice anything.


> make sure your windows are clean at all times,


Dark tints solve this problem. It is dirt? Is it tint? Who knows.


> Make sure you and your clothes are clean at all times and no loud smelling piss ass cologne, I wear powder deodorant roll on and spray I do not wear cologne,


This is good advice. Nobody wants to be in a car with a heavily-perfumed man. Not even in San Francisco.


> And dress like you're actually doing a job where you greet people, cuz guess what that's actually what you are you're doing a job where you greet people, no t-shirts, no tank tops, no shorts, ware nice shirt pants and clean shoesl


I drive in San Francisco. Shorts and T-shirt are expected. I often drive barefoot but carry a pair of flip-flops in the car to slip into if I have to get out to load/unload luggage. In cooler weather I will swap the flip-flops for sneakers, but that's about it.


> Pick music to play in your car that most people will enjoy, I play classic rock or I play modern day violin and piano, no talk radio no religious radio no political radio,


When my car stereo broke (Old nav DVD got stuck in the unit, therefore making the entire stereo inoperable (great design, Toyota)), ratings and tips went up. Stereo stayed broken.


> Have a friendly greeting for your passenger, don't say it like you're just going through the motions, and when ready to start the trip ask them if they're ready, that may seem stupid, but it's not cuz several times I started a trip and I told to wait till someone else is coming to the car,


This is common courtesy; I say hello to all pax.


> Ask your passengers if they prefer windows up or down, ask your passenger if prefer warmer or cooler don't get assumed one size fits all,


Pax may have the windows down in town, but as we hit a highway I will close the windows and put the window lock on.


> Don't drive your car more than 5 Mi over the speed limit and that includes the freeway, I always say to passengers I don't drive 5 MI over the speed limit unless you say it's okay,


Pax have no speed control over the vehicle. I don't speed and won't at the request of pax.


> On the freeway I try to stay more than one and a half to 2 seconds from the car in front of me, I actually have a device on my windshield that trains me to do that,
> 
> Drive is if you actually are a defensive driver, that you are aware of the cars around you, don't get sit and drive with your head straight looking out the front of the windshield yes I've had Uber drivers pick me up and do that they're not looking at anything except for what's in front of them, when you pass intersections turn your head from side to side to look for oncoming traffic doesn't make any difference that you have a green light in neighborhoods look left to right and make sure someone's not speeding down the opposite Street coming towards you, don't drive in people's blind spots, don't let people drive in your blind spot, if you're on the freeway start merging at least two miles before the exit don't wait till the last minute, they try not to have to speed up to get over,


In other words, be a proficient driver with at least the basic driving skills and roadcraft; agree.

When I am on the freeway here I leave two to three times the distance between the me and the car in front that I would when driving in places where people know how to drive, given the fact that drivers here ride each others' bumpers and then overreact to slowdowns, regularly causing a chain-reaction braking panic that causes the entire freeway to screech to a halt for no other reason.

Also common here is the "limpet" driver, who will practically attach (usually) herself to the back bumper of your car and drive 5 feet from your bumper, regardless of your speed or how empty the freeway is. The usual technique for removing limpet drivers is to gradually reduce your speed until they decide to overtake you. The worst one of these that I have had required me to slow to 35mph on a four lane highway in order to detach her. This would have been dangerous in other situations, but it was 1am and the freeway was totally empty.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Pax have no speed control over the vehicle. I don't speed and won't at the request of pax.


I'm sorry but freeway speed I got to ask cuz I am not driving 60 to 65 miles an hour unless I have to, and you got a few people that think anything close to 70 is speeding, I prefer to Cruise at least 75 so I asked the passengers if that's okay or not, most of them say yes, a few even say they prefer faster if I'm okay with it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I'm sorry but freeway speed I got to ask cuz I am not driving 60 to 65 miles an hour unless I have to, and you got a few people that think anything close to 70 is speeding, I prefer to Cruise at least 75 so I asked the passengers if that's okay or not, most of them say yes, a few even say they prefer faster if I'm okay with it.


I haven't got a problem with 75, which is going to be 70 or less anyway due to speedometer error. 

Speeding in town, however, is just asking for trouble. With all the lunatic drivers around, it's a good idea to give oneself as much reaction time as possible in order to avoid collisions, and lower speed is a great way to do that.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> You don't know me from Adam. Why the cruelty?


I don't know Adam, but if he is also afraid of having pax in the front seat, he should quit doing rideshare. I also have not been to outer space, but I know the type of protective apparel I would need for such a trip. No one has to meet you in person to identify your shortcomings......they are quite evident from your various posts (and your low ratings).


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think you guys are overthinking it. If you look like you're trying too hard, pax will notice. Make it look natural.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> I don't know Adam, but if he is also afraid of having pax in the front seat, he should quit doing rideshare. I also have not been to outer space, but I know the type of protective apparel I would need for such a trip. No one has to meet you in person to identify your shortcomings......they are quite evident from your various posts (and your low ratings).


You have no idea what you are talking about. I have a 4.98 rating. P.S. I am ignoring you and I hope you ignore me too.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have received 1, 2, 3, & 4-star ratings. Why, I don't know. I treat everyone with respect. I drive safely. I talk when they want, don't when they don't. Etc, etc, etc. So, what does a 4-star mean? A 3-star, 2-star, a 1-star? Anyone know?


Only have one one star and the reason why is because the guy was drunk and messing with me, so I blew it off.


----------



## 4phxake (Oct 2, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> Make sure your car is cleaned and vacuum at all times in fact buy a portable vacuum,
> 
> make sure your windows are clean at all times,
> 
> ...


That is a generally good list. I sometimes try to do most of that stuff. The merging without accelerating the, though, pretty impossible in rush hour freeway driving around PHX, anyway. Also only 5 mph over and you are REALLY lagging on some stretches. Also a clean plain T is fine in my experience (4.99 currently, but probably not for long, lol) , as long as it ain't white . . . good reminder to have a good look left and right when light turns green. 

I'd add . . . don't let your eyes linger on the nearly naked co-eds you shuttle around to frat parties to help your ride total . . . at some point ask if the temp is comfortable . . . get out of your car frequently to have a look at the back seat and have a brush or vac handy. Also try to use more natural cleaning products -- strong artificial (or natural for that matter) smells are a big turn-off to some people. Sports talk radio or games are also okay for background . . . I have spotify so on longer rides ask if they want to hear something . . . but sometimes that's a mistake, lol . . .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I do and have always done all of these. I have been told by several pax that I am an excellent driver & that I am the nicest Uber driver they have ever had


I was told the same and got those stupid badges and comments saying that. Try not to focus on ratings. Some pax simply don’t understand the rating system, others could be having a bad day, some are mean spirited, etc.

What matters is that and your vehicle make it home safely each time you drive and that you made money.


----------



## akileon (Dec 7, 2019)

In Finland people consider 4* as very good service. The same in restaurants or other services. You will read reviews like: best food and service i ever had, everything was perfect....4*.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

akileon said:


> In Finland people consider 4* as very good service. The same in restaurants or other services. You will read reviews like: best food and service i ever had, everything was perfect....4*.


Wish Uber did as well. Too many 4-stars and you're gone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


>


What is wrong with you?







J/k


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I'm sorry but freeway speed I got to ask cuz I am not driving 60 to 65 miles an hour unless I have to, and you got a few people that think anything close to 70 is speeding, I prefer to Cruise at least 75 so I asked the passengers if that's okay or not, most of them say yes, a few even say they prefer faster if I'm okay with it.


I’m personally not doing anything over the speed limit anymore. I’ve had the pax ask to many times if I wouldn’t mind going a bit faster. Guess who had emails waiting for them the next day about speed warnings with an attached “ a rider had reported that you were speeding” three separate occurrences. You wanna go faster? They can all get out and push!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Duval0076 said:


> I’m personally not doing anything over the speed limit anymore. I’ve had the pax ask to many times if I wouldn’t mind going a bit faster. Guess who had emails waiting for them the next day about speed warnings with an attached “ a rider had reported that you were speeding” three separate occurrences. You wanna go faster? They can all get out and push!


Just ask for a $1000 cash security deposit returnable upon completing the trip without a speeding ticket


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

MadTownUberD said:


> Just ask for a $1000 cash security deposit returnable upon completing the trip without a speeding ticket


I like where your head is at. How about this instead? $1000 non refundable upfront lump some payment to cover possible damage incidentals and hazard pay


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think you guys are overthinking it. If you look like you're trying too hard, pax will notice. Make it look natural.


I started out with crisp ironed button down shirts nice jeans and the shiny shoes. For a very limited some it inspired. But the best tip day I ever had was a IDGAF day. Sleeveless white T shirt baggy sweat pants and flip flops. No hat bald head shining tattoos on display, kiss my ass! I came home with pockets full of cash!


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I have received 1, 2, 3, & 4-star ratings. Why, I don't know. I treat everyone with respect. I drive safely. I talk when they want, don't when they don't. Etc, etc, etc. So, what does a 4-star mean? A 3-star, 2-star, a 1-star? Anyone know?


Just keep driving and pretend it never happened. That’s the best way to handle any star.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

A four-star is one star less than five stars, it's simple mathematics, let me know if I can help you out with anything else..lol


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

hooj said:


> Just keep driving and pretend it never happened. That’s the best way to handle any star.


I'm over it already. Thanks.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> A four-star is one star less than five stars, it's simple mathematics, let me know if I can help you out with anything else..lol


I posted this back in September. I'm way past over it.


----------

